# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  κατσαριδοφοβια...

## arkouda

Το θέμα είναι ίσως λίγο γελίο,σε σχέση με αλλα που εχουν γραφτεί εδω,αλλα εμενα με εχει επιρρεάσει αρκετά και μου χαλάει συνεχώς τη ψυχολογία...μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα!Ιδιαίτερα τώρα που πήγα φοιτήτρια,ζω μόνη μου και δεν έχω κανένα να τις σκοτώνει για χάρη μου :p
Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος φοβάμαι τις κατσαρίδες...αρκετά!Όταν βλέπω μια αρχίζω και τρέμω ολόκληρη,χτυπάει γρήγορα η καρδια μου και νιώθω κρύο ιδρώτα να με λούζει.Δεν υπεβάλω,ακόμα και παιθαμένη να δω στο σπίτι μου φρικάρω.
Τις προάλλες είδα μια πολυ μικρούλα στη κουζίνα μου,και παιθαμένη,μια ώρα την κοιτουσα και προσπαθουσα να τη βγαλω εξω!Στη συνάιχεια αναίβηκα στο τραπέζι και με τι σκούπα προσπαθούσα να την πετύχω να τη βγάλω εξω :p Περιττό να πω,οτι μετα εφυγα απο το σπίτι και πήγα σε μιας φίλης μου για 2 μερες.
Ξέρω οτι ο φόβος μου είναι παράλογος,είναι άκακα πλάσματα, δεν ξερω γιατι τις τρέμω τόσο.Κανένας απο τους 2 μου γονείς δεν τις φοβάται όποτε η φοβία δεν ειναι κληρονομική.Προσπαθω να το παλέψω,βλέπω εικόνες τους στο ιντερνετ και τις αγγιζω μερικες φορες,για να νιωσω πιο "οικια" μαζι τους (την ειχα διαβασει σε ενα site αυτη τη μεθοδο),αλλα εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να φοβαμαι ακομα πιο πολυ και οταν δω καμια ψωφια στο δρομο προσπαθω να τη κλωτσησω,ετσι για να συνηθισω.
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πραγματικα.Ακομα και ψωφιες τις φοβαμε.Τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να γυρισω σπιτι και να δω καμια να με περιμενει στη πορτα.Με εχει επιρρεασει τοσο που φοβαμαι να παω σπιτι μου.Το σκεφτομαι ολη μερα!Και δε μπορω να μιλησω και σε κανενα για αυτο ,γιατι γενικα ειναι αστειο.Η μητερα μου που εχει δει πως κανω αμα δω καμια με βριζει :p
Τι μπορω να κανω για να ξεπερασω το φοβο μου;Μη μου πειτε να παω και να πατησω καμια γιατι αυτο δε παιζει!! Γενικα ακομα και εγω που διαβαζω το μυνημα μου ,μου φαινεται αστειος ο φοβος μου και δεν ξερω γιατι το εχω...Αν καποιος ειχε παρομοιο προβλημα και βρηκε λυση ή οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να με βοηθισει ειμαι προθυμη να ακουσω :) ευχαριστω

----------


## Antreas MpR

Καταρχάς μπορείς να φωνάξεις ένα συνεργείο απολύμανσης,δεν γνωρίζω το κόστος,αλλα της εξαφανίζουν,αν όχι εντελώς,για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα.
Οποτε θα γλυτώσεις από αυτό,για όσο διάστημα θα μείνεις εκεί που μένεις.

----------


## arkouda

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση Αντρέα!
Νομίζεις αυτό με την απολύμανση δεν το εχω σκεφτεί; :P ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που μου περάσε από το μυαλό αλλά δυστυχώς δεν εχω την οικονομική άνεση,και επίσης αυτό το σπίτι θα το αφήσω το καλοκαίρι να βρω άλλο,οπότε δεν νομίζω για μερικούς μήνες να αξίζει
θέλω γενικά αυτός ο χαζός φόβος να μ περάσει γ πάντα,να μπορώ να τις αντιμετοποιησω μόνη μου ,όχι απλά να τις ξεφορτωθω :(

----------


## Antreas MpR

Τότε αγόρασε κάνα spray από το market,για κάτι πρόχειρο.
Και έχεις σκεφτεί να δεις ψυχολόγο?
Κάποιον ειδικό για φοβίες.
Αν σε ενοχλούν σε τέτοιο βαθμό,"ψαξτω" λίγο.

----------


## arkouda

Εχω ψεκασει με σπρει κάθε γωνία του σπιτιού..αλλα τις φοβάμαι ακόμα και ψωφιες !εδώ φοβόμουν τη μικρή να βγάλω έξω,πως θα βγάλω καμία μεγάλη; :( 
Για ψυχολόγο δε ξέρω..το σκέφτομαι.ΦΟβαμε μην πετάξω τα λεφτά μου όμως,θα μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή θα μου πει ότι λένε κ οι άλλοι;ότι είναι ένα ακακο πλάσμα;θα χρειαστω πολλά ραντεβού;

----------


## σοκολατα 14

> Το θέμα είναι ίσως λίγο γελίο,σε σχέση με αλλα που εχουν γραφτεί εδω,αλλα εμενα με εχει επιρρεάσει αρκετά και μου χαλάει συνεχώς τη ψυχολογία...μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα!Ιδιαίτερα τώρα που πήγα φοιτήτρια,ζω μόνη μου και δεν έχω κανένα να τις σκοτώνει για χάρη μου :p
> Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος φοβάμαι τις κατσαρίδες...αρκετά!Όταν βλέπω μια αρχίζω και τρέμω ολόκληρη,χτυπάει γρήγορα η καρδια μου και νιώθω κρύο ιδρώτα να με λούζει.Δεν υπεβάλω,ακόμα και παιθαμένη να δω στο σπίτι μου φρικάρω.
> Τις προάλλες είδα μια πολυ μικρούλα στη κουζίνα μου,και παιθαμένη,μια ώρα την κοιτουσα και προσπαθουσα να τη βγαλω εξω!Στη συνάιχεια αναίβηκα στο τραπέζι και με τι σκούπα προσπαθούσα να την πετύχω να τη βγάλω εξω :p Περιττό να πω,οτι μετα εφυγα απο το σπίτι και πήγα σε μιας φίλης μου για 2 μερες.
> Ξέρω οτι ο φόβος μου είναι παράλογος,είναι άκακα πλάσματα, δεν ξερω γιατι τις τρέμω τόσο.Κανένας απο τους 2 μου γονείς δεν τις φοβάται όποτε η φοβία δεν ειναι κληρονομική.Προσπαθω να το παλέψω,βλέπω εικόνες τους στο ιντερνετ και τις αγγιζω μερικες φορες,για να νιωσω πιο "οικια" μαζι τους (την ειχα διαβασει σε ενα site αυτη τη μεθοδο),αλλα εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να φοβαμαι ακομα πιο πολυ και οταν δω καμια ψωφια στο δρομο προσπαθω να τη κλωτσησω,ετσι για να συνηθισω.
> Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πραγματικα.Ακομα και ψωφιες τις φοβαμε.Τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να γυρισω σπιτι και να δω καμια να με περιμενει στη πορτα.Με εχει επιρρεασει τοσο που φοβαμαι να παω σπιτι μου.Το σκεφτομαι ολη μερα!Και δε μπορω να μιλησω και σε κανενα για αυτο ,γιατι γενικα ειναι αστειο.Η μητερα μου που εχει δει πως κανω αμα δω καμια με βριζει :p
> Τι μπορω να κανω για να ξεπερασω το φοβο μου;Μη μου πειτε να παω και να πατησω καμια γιατι αυτο δε παιζει!! Γενικα ακομα και εγω που διαβαζω το μυνημα μου ,μου φαινεται αστειος ο φοβος μου και δεν ξερω γιατι το εχω...Αν καποιος ειχε παρομοιο προβλημα και βρηκε λυση ή οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να με βοηθισει ειμαι προθυμη να ακουσω :) ευχαριστω



Κι εγω τις φοβαμαι υπερβολικα ειδικα το καλοκαιρι γιατι τοτε βλεπω συνηθως , τωρα οχι κι ειμαι ηρεμη.
Ενα κοριτσι μου ειχε πει οτι αν δω καποια να μεινω μαζι της πολυ ωρα.
Ειχε τυχει στο μπανιο να δω οταν εκανα μπανιο κι επειδη ηταν κοντα στη πορτα φοβομουνα να βγω κι επειδη ηταν βραδυ οι γονεις μου κοιμοντουσαν.
Ειχα μεινει ετσι μια ωρα κι φοβομουνα αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι.
Εγω σε εικονα δε μπορω να τις δω ανατριχιαζω.
Κι εμενα θεωρουν αστειο αυτο τον φοβο κι μου σπαει τα νευρα γιατι επρεπε να το σεβονται κι οχι να γελανε η να κανουν πλακα με αυτο.
Δυστυχως δεν ξερω πως να σταματησουμε να τις φοβομαστε κι εγω τις φοβαμαι πολυ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> *Εχω ψεκασει με σπρει κάθε γωνία του σπιτιού..αλλα τις φοβάμαι ακόμα και ψωφιες* !εδώ φοβόμουν τη μικρή να βγάλω έξω,πως θα βγάλω καμία μεγάλη; :( 
> Για ψυχολόγο δε ξέρω..το σκέφτομαι.ΦΟβαμε μην πετάξω τα λεφτά μου όμως,θα μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή θα μου πει ότι λένε κ οι άλλοι;ότι είναι ένα ακακο πλάσμα;θα χρειαστω πολλά ραντεβού;


 καλο κ αυτο τι αλλο μπορει να διαβασω ακομα

----------


## Macgyver

Σορρυ βρε Αρκουδα ( που μονο αρκουδα δεν εισαι! ) αλλα εκ πρωτης οψεως γελασα με το ποστ σου , διοτι οι κατσαριδες μου ειναι τοσο αδιαφορες , που μπορω να εχω μερικες στο οπτικο μου πεδιο , κ να συνεχισω να τρωω . Εχω δει ενα ντοκυμαντερ , με ανθρωπους με φοβιες σε διαφορα ζωα , μεταξυ των οποιων κ οι ' φιλες ' σου . Η διαδικασια ειναι οτι εφερναν τον πασχοντα καθε μερα ολο κ πιο κοντα στο αντικειμενο του φοβου , αλλα πολυ σταδιακα , με καταληξη ο πασχων να εχει συμφιλιωθει εντελως με το ' φοβητρο ' του .σε σημειο να το αγγιζει , να το αφηνει να περπαταει πανω του κλπ κλπ .Παντως δεν μου κανει κ πολυ εντυπωση η φοβια σου , διοτι εχω τον κολλητο μου , 55 χρ. , που μενει στην επαρχια , κ τα φιδια ειναι συχνα , κ τα φοβαται τοσο πολυ , που οποτε πηγαινα εβαζε εμενα να τα ξεπαστρευω , τρεμαμενος ( αυτος ) , κ δεν μπορει να δει ουτε σε φωτογραφια φιδι .
Αν ειναι να ριξεις εντομοκτονο , παρε το FENDONA , το μονο για οικιακη χρηση , το διαλυεις σε νερο , κ οπου ψεκασεις , επι μηνες δεν πλησιαζει τπτ , αοσμο . Μου τοχει συστησει γεωπονος , κ τοχω δοκιμασει , με επιτυχια .
Αλλιως , βρες φιλαρακον , γενναιον κ ατρομητον , να καθαριζει για παρτη σου !
Περα απο την πλακα , βαλτο καλα στο κεφαλακι σου , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑΣ . ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΑ .
Στο λεω αυτο , διοτι ειχα φοβια με το αιμα , μπορουσα να λιποθυμησω στη θεα του . Μετα απο πολλους- πολλους τραυματισμους ( ασχετη η αιτια ) , ειμαι ικανος να παραστω σε εγχειρηση !!

----------


## betelgeuse

Αρκουδα επαγγελματικη απολυμανση να κανεις. Κοστιζει 30 με 40 ευρω , ο ψυχολογος πιο ακριβος θα σου ερθει...
Α και ψαξε λιγο να δεις τι θεμα εχεις με το εψιλον . . .

----------


## nikos2

τις κατσαριδες τις φοβαμαι και εγω αλλα ακομα περισσοτερο τις συχανομαι.....
τις θεωρω πολυ βρωμικες κτλ ψοφαω αν δω κατσαριδα να τρεχει γρηγορα, κοντα μου
θα φανει παραξενο αλλα ποντικια δεν τα φοβαμαι καθολου στην δουλεια παλιοτερα....τα ταιζα και χαζευα να τα βλεπω....ουτε αραχνες φοβαμαι.

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου ετσι κ ερθει συνεργειο απεντομωσης θα λυθει το θεμα για μεγαλο διαστημα κ μετα πρεπει να φερεις παλι

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ποιος δεν εχει κατσαριδοφοβια?Εχεις δει κανεναν κατσαριδοφιλο?

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

> Κι εγω τις φοβαμαι υπερβολικα ειδικα το καλοκαιρι γιατι τοτε βλεπω συνηθως , τωρα οχι κι ειμαι ηρεμη.
> Ενα κοριτσι μου ειχε πει οτι αν δω καποια να μεινω μαζι της πολυ ωρα.


Συμφωνω μαζι σου..το εκανα και εγω μια φορα αυτο..την πλησιασα της εκανα καφεδακι κ ειπαμε τα νεα μας..απο τοτε μου περασε ο φοβος της κατσαριδας...

----------


## σοκολατα 14

> Ποιος δεν εχει κατσαριδοφοβια?Εχεις δει κανεναν κατσαριδοφιλο?


εγω ξερω ενα κοριτσι που μου ειχε πει οτι τις συμπαθει κι οτι ειχε μια για κατοικιδιο μια φορα.

----------


## σοκολατα 14

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου..το εκανα και εγω μια φορα αυτο..την πλησιασα της εκανα καφεδακι κ ειπαμε τα νεα μας..απο τοτε μου περασε ο φοβος της κατσαριδας...


Δυστυχως εγω δε τον ξεπερασα τον φοβο.
Mπραβο που το ξεπερασες.

----------

